# What to spray my yard/lawn with to PREVENT Fleas & ticks



## JoeysZoey28 (May 5, 2006)

What to spray my yard/lawn with to PREVENT Fleas & ticks?

any suggestions


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

*predator nematodes*

8) 
Grow your own flea and tick control !
Predator nematodes. Different types. Do a web search for best price.
Works great on insects, like fleas, that spend part of their lifecycle in dirt.
http://store.arbico-organics.com/beneficial-nematodes.html
These may or may not work as well for tick control. Ticks aren't insects, but arachnids--like mites, scorpions, and spiders. 
Here is a link to research where nematodes are being used against ticks.
http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/mar98/tick0398.htm
Chris


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Buy some liquid Sevin and spray your yard.


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Lablover,
In a difficult environment, I assume this stuff works.
I did a Yahoo search.
Sevin is listed as teratogenic in guinea pigs and beagle dogs.
Teratogenic means ?monster making?.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teratogenesis
Sevin causes birth defects in various animals such as guinea pigs and beagle dogs. 
http://www.healthyworld.org/sevin.html
Sounds scary. What do the labratory studies mean in real life.


----------



## JoeysZoey28 (May 5, 2006)

thanks, 

I sprayed it with Pro strike a bottle spray that attaches to my hose. It said it is good for fleas, ticks, mosquitos etc.. for 4 weeks.

Seem to be pretty costly though at 21.99 a bottle for 5,000sq. ft.


I will see what i try next. Someone rec. to me a garlic spray from another thread.


----------

